# County stupidity...



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Man, this is sad. There's "the law", then the "intent of the law". Have some common sense.

http://www.nbc17.com/midatlantic/ncn/news.apx.-content-articles-NCN-2008-04-14-0008.html


----------



## kutzro357 (Jan 15, 2002)

Dumb. I think there are sometimes when our active duty military deserve special exception's. I`m guessing this will be resolved quickly.


----------



## 1211meeka (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh for Godssake! It's not like the man wants to keep them indefinitley! Make sure they're all spayed or neutered and leave him alone! Don't soldiers already have to give up enough?!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

This is absolutely scandalous, I can't believe some narrow-minded, petty tyrant would attempt to deprive a solider deployed in Iraq of his beloved dogs. I hope the father's campaign to keep the dogs is successful and the laws will change for members of our armed services!!!


----------



## tibvixie101 (Nov 26, 2007)

This is ridiculous! There has to be something they can do t get around it! My heart goes out to his father who said he would rather give up 2 of his own dogs than break a promise to his son. What an amazing father! I just hope it doesnt come down to that. If you find any follow up where we could write in our support let us know!


----------



## maxsmom1229 (Apr 12, 2007)

oh wow...im going to avoid having to use the censored button here. do those people really have nothing better to do then pick on this poor man trying to take care of his sons dogs? why dont they go find some dog fights, hoarders or puppy mills.....i think thats worth shutting down IMO


----------



## GunnersMom (Jan 25, 2008)

This is the freedom this man is risking his life to defend??









I can understand the need for county and city ordinances, but for god's sake...! Can't they allow for a little common sense, here? Like maxsmom said - I'm sure there are hoarding cases or puppy mills they could be going after. Their time would be better spent doing that than making life more difficult for someone who is putting their life on the line to afford these clowns the RIGHT to sit there and make their idiotic decisions.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

> Quote:Carroll got the Army to write a letter saying two of the dogs belonged to his son, but county officials didn't buy it.
> 
> They said, “Since Adam didn't sign it, it really might not be valid because it was signed by his platoon leader.”


What? That's rich!







I'm glad I'm not one of those "county officials".


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Yeah, I've been looking for some way to contact someone to complain, but so far nothing. I D 1 0 T S as we say in my business.


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2008)

My God! These







put the "oaf" in "officials"!

This has to hit the news somehow. Dad's doing what's right of course. I admire him for doing it - all the more so that if he's forced to give up two dogs it will be _two of his own_ rather than break his promise to his son. His son is keeping his promise to his country. I think that county needs a lesson in what the word "honor" means.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

Let us know if there is something we can do... send emails or call...


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

What a bunch of crap. Hope the dad can hang on to all of them.


----------



## Bluecatdemoness (Oct 7, 2007)

That is just nuts. I understand the need for the laws, but in some cases like this it is too extreme. I hope the dad can hold on to all the animals. It saddens me he may have to give up a couple of his own. What stupid county officials. If anyone knows where we can write/email, let us know.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

This is exactly why I do not like the government involved in anything and would never ASK for more dog laws. 

They think that these dogs would be better off euthanized at a local shelter than with this owner. 

IF the dogs are not physically suffering from neglect, the police ought to have better things to do. How come they do not show this kind of crap on Animal Cops?

Because the majority of people out there are normal, ordinary people doing a fair job with their pets. Animal Cops shows the most extreme cases to inflame people and encourage them to go out of their way to support legislation that appears to be in the animals' best interests.

It will not help these animals to be in a shelter, possibly getting sick and dying, or simply euthanized for lack of space. 

They were pretty yappy though, maybe the neighbors are comlaining. 

It has to make you seriously wonder whether there is truth to the plight of animals when humane officers bother people about a few perfectly healthy animals. 

I heard about one where the town invoked a limit law. The guy had six dogs, the limit law said three. No grandfather clause, they had to give up the animals or move by a certain date. The owner bought a house on some land outside of town where there was no limit. They had everything in the works but they needed an extra week to be moved in. The man went to the city councel to ask for an extension explaining that he bought a house outside of town and will have the dogs relocated by that time. He was given a verbal go-ahead. 

He went on to a dog show when he called home to tell of his winnings with the two dogs he had with him, his wife told him not to come home, not to bring the dogs home. They had come to his home, the wife was out. They broke a window to gain entrance and took the bitch and four week old pups and his other dogs out of his home. He was within the extension that the councel gave him. 

He had to get a lawyer, pay fines, pay $1000 for care of his animals, in order to get his animals back. 

We think this stuff doesn't happen, but it does. I generally think rescues are good and shelter people and AC have a tough job, but they can go too far. This guy was lucky that his bitch and pups did not pick up a disease in the shelter. 

Personally, I would have to be hurting someone if they did that to me. Most likely to spend time behind bars -- yep, you mess with my animals, and everyone would be losing. Thankfully, this guy was sensible and got his animals back the right way. 

Hopefully, the news will generate enough outrage to make the county back down in this case. 

Normally, I am all for enforcing the laws on the books, but I do not believe in limit laws. I think that the laws should deal with physical evidence of cruelty and neglect/abandonment, and leave the rest of us well alone. They can pass nuisance laws about barking and such, but the burden of proof should be on the complaintant, as we like to think we are innocent until proven guilty. If there is a nuisance, they should allow you to propose a method to fix the problem before siezing healthy dogs. 

eRrrrgh!

Ok, tired now.


----------



## DrDoom (Nov 7, 2007)

Wow. They BROKE INTO his house and seized the dogs?!? Do you have a link to THAT story?


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Story Update 

Looks like the county officials are feeling the heat!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2008)

Well that's a start.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

http://attlesondogdefense.blogspot.com/2008/03/history-synopsis.html

Here is one, I think there may be a different one. This guy had English Setters, pups nine weeks, they counted the pups as adults, kicked his door in to seize all the dogs/pups. 

I will look for the other.

This IS what happens when we give away our freedom and give power to people that may have an interest.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

http://doglaws.meetup.com/10/boards/thread/4308117

Here is a thread where he explains what happened. I think that this must be the story. I got the story from someone second hand so my facts were mixed up. But still, they used a battering ram to break his door in to steal his dogs. 

This may have been two stories with different facts that I heard. 

The story is interesting, and the idea is certainly the same. Pups were nine weeks old though, which I guess is better than four weeks old. 

English Setters -- wow, worried about the public safety there!


----------



## drkcloud4u (Jan 7, 2006)

I want to know how the county even found out about the extra dogs... 
Around here where I live nobody really seems to care.
And on top of that aren't the dogs licensed to his son & a different address? That would be proof positive that those dogs belong to his son. 

maybe until his son returns he should get someone to watch either his dogs or his son's dogs--if the county keeps pestering him


----------



## angelas (Aug 23, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: drkcloud4u
> And on top of that aren't the dogs licensed to his son & a different address? That would be proof positive that those dogs belong to his son.


That was my thought. If they were licensed in the son's name with a different address, he could have claimed he was just watching them, that they didn't reside there. There was one guy in town who did this, claimed it was his son's farm dog that came into town each day and hung out in his store while son did errands. Dog never had a license in his life.


----------

